# Firefytr...MVP



## Smitty (Dec 14, 2004)

WooHoo!   

Congratulations Zack, MrExcel's newest MVP!

No one deserves it more!

Good job buddy!

Smitty


----------



## Cbrine (Dec 14, 2004)

Great Job Zack.  You deserve it.

Cal


----------



## FinancialAnalystKid (Dec 15, 2004)

Congrats to Firefytr!!!  WHOOT!


----------



## Ken Puls (Dec 15, 2004)

Way to go Zack!

Not bad for a guy who claims to only have been playing with VBA since March!! :wink: 

Congratulations!


----------



## adaytay (Dec 15, 2004)

Great news, way to go Zack!!

Ad


----------



## litrelord (Dec 15, 2004)

Nice one firefytr.  Well deserved!


----------



## zilpher (Dec 15, 2004)

Good work Zack, another well deserved MrExcel MVP.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Dec 15, 2004)

Wow, thanks guys!  Kinda snuck up on me there.    

A special thanks to Smitty, a great friend.       (And I'm still waiting on the secret decoder ring!)


----------



## The Tamer (Dec 15, 2004)

Zack,

Very well done mate - you definately deserve it! 

See ya!


----------



## shades (Dec 15, 2004)

Wow, Zack. Two promos in the same week! How do you handle such pressure?

Congratulations!!! 

Rich


----------



## Joe C (Dec 15, 2004)

You have helped me many times. Glad to hear the news.


----------



## GorD (Dec 15, 2004)

Yea - well done Zack. I've always found your posts most helpful and informative.

Much deserved (and you seem a nice guy too)


----------



## countingapples (Dec 15, 2004)

*WTG Zack!!!* Very well deserved.


----------



## Glaswegian (Dec 16, 2004)

Congratulations Zack!

Looks like Santa's been busy this year!!

Well done.

Regards


----------



## golf4 (Dec 17, 2004)

Congrats, Zack -

WAY TO GO, BUD!!!!!     You certainly deserve it. Thanks again for all the help you've given me.

Take care,

Frank

(Incidently, presents on the way. Should make their way to the mighty Metropolis of Boardman by Saturday.)


----------



## immyjimmy (Dec 22, 2004)

I just heard of your upgrade! Congrats on a well deserved promotion! I've enjoyed and appreciated reading your posts and look forward to more of the same. You make us Oregonians proud!

 

Happy holidays (or is that holidaze?)

Jim


----------



## Zack Barresse (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks Jim!  

I appreciate the kind word.  Look fwd to yours as well.     The one down side of it is, they took away my stars!       So I had to modify my avatar to get 'em back.    


(Frank:  I got 'em!  Very cool!!  Thanks!!!)


----------



## GorD (Dec 23, 2004)

Zack, did the new logo come as part of the upgrade?


----------



## Zack Barresse (Dec 23, 2004)

GorD said:
			
		

> Zack, did the new logo come as part of the upgrade?



Nope, I had to make that myself.  The picture is 'Scorch'.  He is our fire department mascot.  A very good friend of mine, and our Assistant Chief, designed him about fifteen years ago.  He's a little devil.    

I shared the MVP news with him, as I'm converting him to an Excel junkie as well (    ) and we got to talking about my stars and he sent me a picture of Scorch.  I added the stars, why, because I was bored.


----------



## sykes (Dec 25, 2004)

Zack 

Another well deserved accolade. Congratulations.

I do believe on your side of the Atlantic, one might say "You de maaaan!" 

.......or something similar.

Happy Christmas


----------



## DRJ (Dec 26, 2004)

Congratulations Zack 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## golf4 (Jan 2, 2005)

Hey Zack -

Just got back from my trip to Boston - glad you enjoyed the medals.

Have a great New Year!!!

Take care,

Frank


----------



## brettdj (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi Zack,

Belated congratulations - I just stumbled accross this

Best wishes

Dave


----------

